# Wind Direction in the spring



## wolfpack4417 (Oct 7, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm pretty new to fishing and I've heard a lot about wind direction being important for surf fishing. I fish on Atlantic Beach usually and sometimes around Nags Head. My question is: what is a good wind direction during the spring, and is it different for the fall? Also is it different for Atlantic Beach than Nags Head (south facing beach vs east facing beach). Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

You need SW winds to warm the water in the spring and NE winds in the fall to cool the water.


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Someone..
PLEASE turn the Wind Machine OFF!


----------



## wolfpack4417 (Oct 7, 2015)

dawgfsh said:


> You need SW winds to warm the water in the spring and NE winds in the fall to cool the water.


Thanks, does the wind direction have anything to do with water clarity? And does it matter if the beach faces south or east?


----------



## Starboard (Apr 23, 2008)

wolfpack4417 said:


> Thanks, does the wind direction have anything to do with water clarity? And does it matter if the beach faces south or east?


In Atlantic Beach, wind at your back (NE, N, or NW) will knock down the waves and water tends to clear up. Off-shore wind (SE, S, or SW) will stir it up and water tends to be cloudier.


----------



## wolfpack4417 (Oct 7, 2015)

Starboard said:


> In Atlantic Beach, wind at your back (NE, N, or NW) will knock down the waves and water tends to clear up. Off-shore wind (SE, S, or SW) will stir it up and water tends to be cloudier.


TIL wind direction is the direction it's coming from not going to. Also thanks for the advice


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Nags Head suffers from “upwelling” on a SW wind and the water gets cold. NE, E are your best winds. IMO


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

SE and E are good winds for spring in terms of warming water, you generally need an offshore wind to clean the water up. West wind will cool things down and dirty water up.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Atlantic Beach and Topsail have similarities in the way they sit on the compass, and the most favorable wind. E,SE and NE are the most favorable in the spring and summer for water clarity. Keeping that in mind refer to Rutgers for water temps. So, facing the water on the beach you are essentially looking SSE ..

Nags Head is a different animal because of the currents and a SW usually cools the water down there as 350 mentioned. I love and E or NE wind there spring and Summer. SW Tends to dirty the water up.

Hope that's not too confusing


----------

